

Python Indie Bundle - Honoring Bitcoin Black Friday - mharrison
http://www.pythonindiebundle.com/

======
merlinsbrain
Daniel and Matt Harrison, can't really get better quality than this! ALL
PYTHONISTA BUY.

I own them all haha so can't avail of the bundle myself, but go do it!

Another book by Matt which I really love is the one on python decorators -
check it out (although not in this bundle, totally worth it)!

~~~
mharrison
Actually, Vol two contains the decorator book (and the functional/compreshion
book and the iteration book) :)

~~~
merlinsbrain
Well that's what I get for jumping to another book halfway through one. I got
decorators a couple of chapters into Vol 2, I have no idea how the contents
slipped my mind! Anywho, the quality remains top notch! :)

------
pydanny
We're doing this sale until midnight of December 2.

------
googletron
Awesome idea, and also a great deal! Highly recommend!

------
esacteksab
Fantastic idea! Love all three authors.

------
hjwp3
awesome!

